# Let see your setup for hunting or 3d



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Two titans both with long limbs 
Morrison 17" xd with max 2 long limbs 
Morrison 13" with extra long max 1 limbs 
Buffalo 
My sons vpa with a set of medium blackmax carbons


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

Only been in the traditional game for a few months so this is all I have so far. Did not get drawn for archery elk this year so killing paper and foam is all I will be doing till next season. Shooting it is a blast though.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm running my CH with its 48 # Hex 7's 




I'm also going to be shooting this setup 

WF 17 & Border Hex 6.5's


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

That CH is a beautiful bow. I would love to add one of those to my collection someday.


----------



## overbo (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm liking this one


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Captain837 said:


> That CH is a beautiful bow. I would love to add one of those to my collection someday.


Thanks Capt


----------



## Zurf (Mar 8, 2014)

No pictures of it, but I'm working to drill down on my Ben Pearson Cougar for 3D. It's a hand-me-down bow, but I sure do love shooting it. The only modification I've made to it is a Bear Weather Rest. The shelf was a little too flat for consistency from a relatively new shooter like myself.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow guys ..nice rigs..Joe your review on CH made me order one about 3 weeks ago..waiting on it to get done..I've got max 3 longs ordered from Bob,probably gonna get a 13 in phoenix riser from him to try those on also along with my 17 in..if I like it I'll just keep black max on my 17 in..
CWilder how do you pick wich bow to shoot? Lol


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

I've recently made the transition from 3-under with a tab, to split w/ a glove. Been shooting some 23/64 600gr finished arrows.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Been the same for me for about the last 8 years or so. First generation TradTech Titan, 45# Extreme BF limbs. Currently using Beman ICS Bowhunter 500's with Wensel Woodsman broadheads.

KPC


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

3-D, A Titan III with 45# BF Extreme limbs.









For deer huntin' a 47# Wes Wallace Mentor.









For rabbits a Morrison riser with 45# BF Extreme limbs.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

No pics ,but same as GEREP, Titan I with med. 45# BF Extremes, GT 35-55 (500) 4"-3 fletch arrows, 50 grn. insert weight, +145 grn Zwickey Eskilites. Going for Black Bear in 2 weeks.


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

First is my Titan ll w/Centaur longs 62"48#@29". My next is a 19" Morrison w/MAX 1 meds. 62"48#@29".


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice bows guys. I just got this....Timberghost hybrid longbow.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

and a new Bear T/D


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Nice bows guys. I just got this....Timberghost hybrid longbow.
> View attachment 2224564


That's a cool looking riser


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice rigs guys..


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks Joe. The whole bow is really cool but that's the only one I could get posted. If you want to see the rest, send me a PM.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Dunham Proline warf. 45# TT BM limbs. Also have a Titan 3 currently not set up.


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

60# LH Samick Journey. CX Heritage arrows .324 spine/125gr Magnus Buzzcuts.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Currently, instead of the 'Stab', it's got a bolt with a couple nuts and some washers, but the stab might go back soon


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm shooting Stolid Bull Vaqnuish with Border 42# CV-H limbs, set at 38# OTF and 202fps, Using Stringwalking method, awesome Field/3D setup.



I also like wood bows also and sometimes shoot my Dryad Orion


----------



## DixieStick (Feb 6, 2015)

Bodnik "slick stick" 50# @26


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Looks like these will be the rigs for this season

Tradtech Black Magic with BF's and a Gen1 Titan with black max's. 
I also have a TitanII that's always loaded and ready to go at a moments notice


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Look familiar?


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

here is my Covert hunter for Field , its a 23 inch riser with long limbs and behind is my friend Nikkis short riser and short limbs for her.

I also have just got a Border Longbow as well , I am in love with the Border product


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Looking good guys


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Primarily these 3 recurves for hunting…but I’ll probably include another 2 or 3 others on 3D targets. If I had more time, I’d throw a few more into the mix. Enjoy, Rick.

Bob Lee Ultimate...Brooks Hunter...'68 Super Kodiak


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Doofy_13 said:


> Look familiar?


Miss it already..lol


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Indoor 3D I use my target bow, but for outdoor 3D and hunting it's either a BB warf or an old Pearson.

Joe Paranee, that shield is interesting - I can see where it might come in handy for 3D, but hunting ?? :smile:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> Indoor 3D I use my target bow, but for outdoor 3D and hunting it's either a BB warf or an old Pearson.
> 
> Joe Paranee, that shield is interesting - I can see where it might come in handy for 3D, but hunting ?? :smile:




Unless your hunting guys and using swords I don't think it would be much use  

I just like props for pictures


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I'll be using my CH 47# @ 28" 62"lg. until it gets real cold, then most likely my Big Foot Sasquatch since it's 47# @ 29-1/2" and 64" lg. Also will use my Widow PTF some in late season 45# @ 28" 62" lg.

Covert Hunter







Big Foot Sasquatch







Black Widow PTF-X








Joe..if you see this I'm pretty sure I'm going with 6-5/8" BH with the Covert...you said you would like to know.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> I'll be using my CH 47# @ 28" 62"lg. until it gets real cold, then most likely my Big Foot Sasquatch since it's 47# @ 29-1/2" and 64" lg. Also will use my Widow PTF some in late season 45# @ 28" 62" lg.
> 
> Covert Hunter
> View attachment 2224975
> ...


Sounds great my friend


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hoyt, those are some great looking bows. You have a thing for the dark wood in the risers I see. Nice.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have tried a few but keep coming back to this one.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

PaulDeadringer2 said:


> Hoyt, those are some great looking bows. You have a thing for the dark wood in the risers I see. Nice.


Thanks...I do like the dark brown colors in a bow. Wish I could have got the same dark brown Indian Rosewood in the limbs as in the riser outers..(just a hair lighter) with my Covert Hunter. I think Shedua is the only option.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

JParanee said:


> Unless your hunting guys and using swords I don't think it would be much use


I'm not gonna lie, if I was around Joe and his friends shooting the iron buck, I might want the shield 😜


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's mine, WF25 with W&W N-Apecs @40#


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I love this bow a lot. It shoots great. 17" DAS Dalla with the conversion kits on it with TradTech med 45#ers
With one of Glenn McPherson's strings. I have a candy green VPA 19" riser on the way right now so that will be the next one to play around with. 

Love to see what everyone else shoots as well

JP that bow from CP archery is looking legit man. Whats the total weight on the thing with the quiver and all? 

I'm a big fan of heavy bows.


----------



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

need to take some decent pictures soon


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Awesome pics guys..


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Early 60's Root Target Master. 
40lbs. Only 3d for me.


----------



## Arlodog (Dec 6, 2013)

Better pick of my bow. Didn't realize some of it was cropped out in that last pic


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

The first two are the Omega Imperial and Samick Devastator for hunting. Next two are for target and 3D. Last one is a specialty bow used for long range gopher eradication.


----------



## MT Kevin (Oct 13, 2006)

This is the only longbow I own right now and my first one. It's a Schulz Trophy Hunter. 74# @ 27" with a Ten Ring String. Got these two gophers after work today. Both shots were right about 20 yards. Figure if I practice on stuff this size all summer it should be a lot easier to hit the vitals on deer and elk this fall.


----------



## zonic (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a monster. Gorgeous bow MT Kevin!


----------



## MT Kevin (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you. It sure is fun to shoot. I think I'll own a few more longbows in the near future.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Titans with BF Extremes and SKY Carbon limbs 48# -52# Med limbs, 
Belcher Union Jack 66" all Yew longbow and Whippenstick Classic Longbow both 52# , 66" .....


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

winter bow 1970 bear tigercat


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Thunderhorn 60'' 60#@28 Just traded for this week looks like this will be my hunting bow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

beautiful bows gentlemen, ill post my new bow up once i get it, im starting to rebuild my arsenal again


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*Mine*

I'm trying not to jump around and just shoot one bow- Morrison 1st gen riser with Inno's 52#








Here it is in action


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Classy setup Cubefx.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

My current favorite. Cobra riser and hex7 limbs


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

My first warf..little different than most but shoots great ..hope to post pics of covert hunter in next week or so..


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

thats pretty sweet breathn


----------



## deerbuster22 (Jan 20, 2015)

My Set Up for Both 3D and Hunting, its a Border Covert Hunter 64" 55# @28", Shooting a 580GR. Carbon Express 350, with a BCY X Mountain Muffler Bowstring. Deadly quite


----------



## deerbuster22 (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice..my ch will be 19 in with longs for 64 in [email protected] 30in..believe it was finished this week..also have hex 6.5 h coming for above creation .


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Great stuff guys


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

So much pretty.

I love that PSE warf. Totally unexpected


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

I added a Titan II with a set of blackmax carbon extreme long limbs that's 47lbs at my draw


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> I added a Titan II with a set of blackmax carbon extreme long limbs that's 47lbs at my draw


Looking good buddy


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Hard to beat anything tradtech..love the titan and black max combo


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's my most favoritist rig since my old, way too much weight for me 62"/54# Bob Lee TD Hunter....

My CD Archery WF19 w/ Sky TR7 Mediums making a 62" rig that barely eeks out 40#[email protected]"s with the limb bolts 1/4 turn off bottomed...



















Arrows are 29" long, .600 spine Beman MFX Classics with 125gr screw-ins (for 3D) and will be wearing 125gr Stinger Buzzcuts (if I ever actually hunt again) and tip the scales at 410gr total arrow weight for a tick over a 10GPP rig.

Some folks might say that a 3# 19" riser is too heavy for a hunting rig but I would say to them that if you think that?...then maybe you should be in the gym instead of the woods because this combo makes for such a fine, smooth shooting blend of everything?....every last ounce is well worth carrying. 

As they mount huge quivers full of arrows and screw metal stabs into their mostly glass/phenolic wood riser bows "To Add Weight" in an effort to get their bows to behave properly at the shot?  :laugh:

So yes...my values have changed...over time....via experience. 

But man?...there are some "Fine Looking" wood rigs out there these days! :laugh:

Nevertheless?...y'all have some beautiful rigs here folks!...Happy Hunting and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Love the wf riser..I do better with some weight on my bow..seem to have lot less right and left misses..


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Blacktail Snakebit, 64", 50#@29", Kanati quiver.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Breathn said:


> Love the wf riser..I do better with some weight on my bow..seem to have lot less right and left misses..


And that's because of some pretty basic..."physics"

That extra weight makes your bow sit you hand better at the shot...as lets face it...we strive for "perfect" and many come dang close to it but?....

so any little torque or side pressure induced will act out more violently at the shot with a lighter rig than a heavier one.

And that "little jump forward" the bow does at the loose?...is even smaller with a heavier riser rig...which means that instead of that energy getting wasted on...

"Moving The Bow"?

it instead gets...

"Injected Into The Arrow"

now I'm sure we're probably only talking about a few if not "barely a couple" fps difference between a lighter bow and a markedly heavier one but still...and even that is not "The Biggy"...the biggy for me?....is that dead stable rig sitting my hand like Plymouth Rock with limbs mounted too it! 

Now what does it all do for my shot?...at the end of the day?...apparently not much...but what it does for my confidence levels and joy of shooting a rig that rides like Cadillac?...

Through The Roof!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Easykeeper said:


> Blacktail Snakebit, 64", 50#@29", Kanati quiver.


great picture


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Martin Hunter 58# @ 28''

one of the best smoothest heavier bows ive shot, has a smooth draw, great hunting bow, may not be my main hunting bow this fall but its a great back up bow to have and shoot a couple times a week


----------



## Eagle_13 (Oct 9, 2013)

My bow for the first half of this year. A Hoyt Gamemaster 40#@28. Quiver and short stabilizer from Fuse. All in real tree extra.

But from now on that is my spare bow. I recently found this one and it is the best I ever shot:







It's 67" and 39#@28 The brand is Rainbow wich was the best bow money could buy in these parts back in the 60's.


This all for 3D as bowhunting is illegal here in The Netherlands.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's my self made ILF elk riser recurve. In this pic she's wearing a set of Hex7's but They were just attached as an experiement. She's currently got Morrison Max2 SS's on her. 50# at my draw.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rogbo said:


> View attachment 2386817
> View attachment 2386825
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see and here more about this bow


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

rogbo said:


> View attachment 2386817
> View attachment 2386825
> 
> 
> ...


thats awesome, how does it feel on the shot?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

rogbo said:


> View attachment 2386817
> View attachment 2386825
> 
> 
> ...


would like to see a close up of the elk riser. just amaze me on some of the talent on here.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

JParanee said:


> I would like to see and here more about this bow


I bet you mean "this is the next purchase"


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Doofy_13 said:


> I bet you mean "this is the next purchase"


I'm very happy with my phenolic riser but I'm interested jaunt to hear more about this cool looking rig


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

cubefx said:


>


Nice photo. What bow is that?


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

The top 4 longbows will all see time this year


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Any of these I'll hunt with


----------



## cubefx (May 8, 2012)

Paul68 said:


> Nice photo. What bow is that?


Tradtech Black Magic riser + BlackMax Carbon limbs.


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

Just got this yesterday Bought it from a tradtalk member last week arrive yesterday Dalaa 21 with 44# med. Dryad Epic limbs got it dialed in this morning at 20yds better put my Titan III and Black Widow in moth balls and the deer on my land better take warning this old 74 year geezer is ready for them!


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

JParanee said:


> I would like to see and here more about this bow


Thanks JP and others for the kind interest. This bow started out several years back as a bolt down longbow. I had seen an elk risers by Zipper bows and by Voodoo Kustom longbows and was just awestruck by them. In my artistic naivete I thought "how hard could it be?". Well, I had three buddies, a Taxidermist, a very talented wood worker, and a shooting pal who had built a few Bingham projects bows. I had a silvertip riser that I used as a rough template and went to cutting limb pad angles with a table saw. I eyeballed the center shot of the sight window and radius of the shelf. When I set the locking pins in I went a little spastic and didn't get them perfectly straight. It shot okay. It was slow and the string didn't line up exactly down the center of the limbs but at least the arrow went forward and it didn't explode and whack me in the melon. It was very very quiet. A couple years ago I saw that voodoo steve had been playing with ILF and having recently been bitten by the warfing bug, I thought "how hard could it be?". I stablized the antler, re-worked the limb pad angles to acceptable warfing specs and routed in some brass ilf fittings from lancaster. This time she lined up perfectly. I started with some black max's and she shot very nice. Super quiet, very low vibration, and decent speed (she's no brown recluse or ballistic). This year I decided to upgrade limbs and really wanted a set of HEx7's but the pocketbook (better known as the mrs) thought that max 3's might be more in order. Unfortunately Bob has ahd a few problems with his builder of the max 3's and I couldn't get what I wanted. Bob did however have a set of 47 @26 SS max 2's in stock that he made me a nice deal on. I currently have my eye on another acceptable piece of antler that I might try to make adjustable limb pad pockets (both angle and lateral). Here's a short video with the black max's on. Missing a spruce grouse just by a hair. Great fun though!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Very cool 

How did the Hex 7'a work on it ?


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

JParanee said:


> Very cool
> 
> How did the Hex 7'a work on it ?


The 7's belonged to Kyle "Kakend" over on trad talk. He just put them on and strung it to make sure everything lined up. Straightness of the limbs and string path were my biggest concern with the super recurve limbs. Far as I know he didn't actually shoot it.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Very cool pic. Did you get'em?




Beendare said:


> I'm trying not to jump around and just shoot one bow- Morrison 1st gen riser with Inno's 52#
> View attachment 2226920
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Bear grizzly 45# , rose city bear x300 arrows tipped with razor heads and a Bear spring arm 8 arrow quiver


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

This seasons rig:
Custom finished 17" dalaa, long Kstorms 39# otf , mountain muffler string ,


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is the one I keep coming back to. BB Warf with TT medium 45# limbs off a bear weather rest.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Love this riser.


----------



## timber7 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Hoyt gm*


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

cubefx said:


> Tradtech Black Magic riser + BlackMax Carbon limbs.


Gotta say, caught me by surprise on that. That made me look at ILF and TT in a whole new light. How do they shoot?


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Titan original powder coated olive green with med jager grip. I have since changed the rest to a nap centerest.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Morrison 17" B/W Ebony and phenolic currently sporting Border med. Hex 6's and an EFA quiver....sorry, no decent "dressed" pics.


----------



## ben911 (Sep 3, 2012)

My border hex 6.5 on WinWin RCX 17 riser for now!
Help to make Robin Hood!!


----------



## CarbonWarrior (Apr 12, 2014)

Not just beautiful bows, JParanee... but, beautiful photography as well. You're a man of many talents, I see.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Lots of metal riser bows! Not as classy as wood but they sure shoot nice.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Doofy_13 said:


> Here is the one I keep coming back to. BB Warf with TT medium 45# limbs off a bear weather rest.


I shot at a trad tournament last weekend with an old timer that had that exact same riser in all black with 45meds. 

He shot it pretty well for 75 years old. 

I sure liked the look of it 

I wanna try to find one some time


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

99% said:


> View attachment 2412689
> This seasons rig:
> Custom finished 17" dalaa, long Kstorms 39# otf , mountain muffler string ,


Bout dang time some buddy posted a DAS bow lol

Pretty slick bow you have there buddy.


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Buffalo, here's another for you.
Made this one during this past winter, same riser as doofy's except its das.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh good god take my money now!!!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

all these warfs make me want to build one


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Here's a warf Proline I had, 20" (63" with med BM limbs). Total cost was about 200 bucks! Fun shooter and was my first robin hood


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

once i get my titan finished ill post pics, i didnt like the longbow limbs so i traded for the TT/black max limbs, i just like recurves much much better


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice shootin Stub.

Buffalo, funny stuff right there. 
However I do have another BB I'm going to do later this summer.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

99% said:


> Nice shootin Stub.
> 
> Buffalo, funny stuff right there.
> However I do have another BB I'm going to do later this summer.


Thanks. Was just a lucky shot. I was actually in the middle of tuning my warf. If you look you can see I was shooting 2 bare shafts and 2 fletched shafts. They were hitting a bit to the right. I was aiming for the "x". 

Surprisenly, that robin shaft is good. Still shoot it to this day. Had a aluminum foot save it!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Stub said:


> Here's a warf Proline I had, 20" (63" with med BM limbs). Total cost was about 200 bucks! Fun shooter and was my first robin hood
> 
> View attachment 2420042
> 
> ...


I'm digging the look of that riser, how much work was involved? What model specific model was it? I might just have to snag one of those up. Would a samick sage type limb bolt up directly? I have a spare pair of martin limbs from my jaguar that I would love to put on a riser.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Traditionalist said:


> I'm digging the look of that riser, how much work was involved? What model specific model was it? I might just have to snag one of those up. Would a samick sage type limb bolt up directly? I have a spare pair of martin limbs from my jaguar that I would love to put on a riser.


Thanks. Mine didn't have the diamond designs on the side of the limb pockets like the Cyclones did. If I had to guess, I would suspect mine was a Typhoon. 

Sorry I don't know if the Sage limbs will bolt directly on. I bought mine on AT classifieds with the pockets already milled for ILF. If you go to TradTalk - Warfin wall and ask, I'm sure you will get a answer. Where I went and got a lot of help.

Proline warfs have a very aggresive limb pad angle. Hard bow to string. I have read they start to stack past 28" (med limbs), so may not be so good for guys with longer draws. However, with just BM wood/glass limbs, 27.5 -28" draw, was the fastest recurve I ever shot. Wish I had a chrono.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Stub said:


> Thanks. Mine didn't have the diamond designs on the side of the limb pockets like the Cyclones did. If I had to guess, I would suspect mine was a Typhoon.
> 
> Sorry I don't know if the Sage limbs will bolt directly on. I bought mine on AT classifieds with the pockets already milled for ILF. If you go to TradTalk - Warfin wall and ask, I'm sure you will get a answer. Where I went and got a lot of help.
> 
> Proline warfs have a very aggresive limb pad angle. Hard bow to string. I have read they start to stack past 28" (med limbs), so may not be so good for guys with longer draws. However, with just BM wood/glass limbs, 27.5 -28" draw, was the fastest recurve I ever shot. Wish I had a chrono.


Okay, I'll check with them, thanks


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Got shipping notice wedsnday from Ann at border in Scotland . ..my new cover hunter and 2 sets of hex ilf limbs arrived at 2pm today. Lol
Was busy in shop but had string built for ch and threw it on and took some shots..amazing is all I can say..first off bow is work of art ..bow is beautiful, but shoots ad good as it looks ..I put flipper on but gonna take off and shoot off shelf probably.. Woods I picked were heritage midnight and shedua


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya 99% I'm gunna keep my eyes out for one and prolly pick one up to see what it's all about


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

I picked up a CH today. I have not pulled anything back like this. Hard to describe.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> I picked up a CH today. I have not pulled anything back like this. Hard to describe.


Anxious to hear more


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Breathn said:


> Got shipping notice wedsnday from Ann at border in Scotland . ..my new cover hunter and 2 sets of hex ilf limbs arrived at 2pm today. Lol
> Was busy in shop but had string built for ch and threw it on and took some shots..amazing is all I can say..first off bow is work of art ..bow is beautiful, but shoots ad good as it looks ..I put flipper on but gonna take off and shoot off shelf probably.. Woods I picked were heritage midnight and shedua


That wood combination is striking. Nice choice!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Shot it a bit today on my little 3d range,the ch is amazing..so comfortable to shoot,looks like a killer sitting still. Lol and all out fast ..so tickled with this bow.
Also got some hex 7 ilf limbs I'm going to run on a aluminum riser wich I have to decide on..probably a 15in Morrison and see how they do


----------



## non-typical (Jul 5, 2002)

On left,Morrison Shawnee copy my buddy made me. Riser/ B walnut from a tree in my mom's yard w/ bocote limbs. 63"48#@29".
Right is my BW PA Osage&Ironwood 60"48#@29".


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Buffalo freak said:


> I shot at a trad tournament last weekend with an old timer that had that exact same riser in all black with 45meds.
> 
> He shot it pretty well for 75 years old.
> 
> ...


They shoot so nice. Even if you just get a BB riser and bolt on a pair of sage limbs you will be on happy camper.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Great thread - I've been shooting a 15" Morrison phenolic/cocobolo ILF with Max 1's for the last 3 years - today I just ordered a new Phoenix XD 17 with Max 3's. Current bow shoots great but I'm ready to ditch the wood and chase elk with black beauty.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Phoenix xd riser is one of my favorites..and sounds like max 3s are great to ..that'll be a killer rig


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Finally got my 17" Titan/black max TT limbs up and ready to go


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks good GG. I like your Bow rack and those feathers!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Stub said:


> Looks good GG. I like your Bow rack and those feathers!


thanks, im pretty blown away on how smooth the TT limbs are, and how efficient and fast they are as well, ive shot alot of recurves and these TT risers and limbs are top notch


----------



## tuketu (Jan 30, 2010)

Great Plains " Rio Bravo" Longbow
Beaman Classic arrows & Magnus Stinger broadheads



tuk


----------



## virginmesa (Nov 9, 2013)

3-D Longbow Arsenal...HAWK #1 and 21st Century Longbow EDGE.


----------



## Turnipseed (Jul 14, 2014)

*my setup*

I haven't gone hunting yet with this set up because I'm not good enough yet. This is my target at 10 yards. I won't even talk about 15 yards. The bow is an old Bear that I saved from a dumpster. The homemade quiver is a fox pelt. The arrows are homemade and the fletchings came from turkeys I shot. The arm guard is homemade from a $2 piece of scrap leather. Yeah, I'm frugal. I love seeing all the other gear that you guys are using. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## treeboundwi (Oct 2, 2015)

It seems that most of you are not using sights on your bows. I find that interesting and may need to string up a longbow and get back into traditional shooting.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

treeboundwi said:


> It seems that most of you are not using sights on your bows. I find that interesting and may need to string up a longbow and get back into traditional shooting.


yep nothing better than a barebow recurve or longbow, and there's nothing wrong with using sights on a recurve or longbow its just that shooting a recurve barebow is extremely addicting and much more rewarding


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

46# @28 tomahawk diamond ss series longbow, a early 50's sport king line back quiver, rose city hunter elite arrows (6 in picture, but I keep 18 in there now, 6 have woodsman broadheads, 2 have judo, 10 have field points)









My backup is a 59 kodiak, 47# @28, 62", shooting 11 bear polar arrows with razorheads


----------

